# Express Entry : Job bank & PNP Help



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all, 

After enough research on CIC, I am all set to go for EE for FSW program and my skills are software sales : 6221 B Business Dev & Marketing: 4163 A.

1. on the point calculator i found, it around 330 adding 7 band on ielts. Can u tell me if this is fine to get picked from the pool for ITA. (I am good for FSW points 67 ).

2. also, wanted to know if anyone has got job offer or PNP while placed in Pool. Please share your thoughts on that.

3. Anyone can also share their view on Cost of living per person in Toronto (as see good opportunities are there) and how is life for Indian there. 


Any more info would be really appreciated here and please reply asap as I am excited to move forward.

Thanks 
AJ


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

jha.arun2009 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After enough research on CIC, I am all set to go for EE for FSW program and my skills are software sales : 6221 B Business Dev & Marketing: 4163 A.
> 
> ...


I don't know that you are "qualified" enough to come to Canada with a CRS ranking of 330. You are more than welcome to apply for Express Entry but will have to improve your score by about 125 points or more if you hope to be able to proceed to the next step (receiving an Invitation to Apply to come to Canada)..


----------



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Spouse Point*

thanks for your help!

One more point:

I am married, can i use spousal points as I am mentioning my status as married at the time of making EE profile. I am actually not taking my wife as off now and will take her later. 

would this help to upgrade the score or any suggestion is welcome:fingerscrossed:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You can try to add your wife's information to get more points but, as I said earlier, unless you can get a CRS ranking of >450,* I wouldn't hold out any hope of being selected to receive an ITA if your total CRS ranking (either with or without your spouse's points) is less than that.


*You can get 600 points added to your CRS ranking score by securing yourself either a _valid_ job offer (easiest way is to apply through the Job Bank in the Express Entry application) *or* a Provincial Nomination (apply directly to the specific province in which you wish to live and work, as there is no blanket application for the entire country).

Beyond securing either of those two things, you have no other "quick fix" options that would give you a sufficient number of points to qualify you to receive an ITA.


----------



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for your help!

I have got the idea about the points. 

Another confusion here:

If i show I am married and do not take wife with me as of now. Under which process I can get her there once I am settled in Canada. How much time this process is going to take. 

Any measure I can take to minimize the time for her to join me there post I landed. 


I have 5+ years experience in sales and marketing, what are the chances people get from from Jobbank...do you have any say on this?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know how long it will take, as I am not familiar with that aspect of immigration law (if I were to return to Canada with my husband, I would be returning under the Family Class route, which is different than the Express Entry/FSWP route).

I would consult the CIC website, as they're the only ones who can give you a definitive answer, as they are the ones who process all immigration and visa applications.

I also cannot say what your chances of finding a job are like as it would completely depend on a) what part of the country you are looking to find work in; b) what the employment situation in that area is like; c) what skill set is being sought; d) what skills you have to offer (are you a specialist in certain areas of software sales and marketing or is your experience just general sales/marketing; do you have any special training etc).... in other words, there are too many variables to be able to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jha.arun2009 said:


> 1. on the point calculator i found, it around 330 adding 7 band on ielts. Can u tell me if this is fine to get picked from the pool for ITA. (I am good for FSW points 67 ).



This isn't anywhere close to the lowest number thus far and it is _highly_ doubtful that the total will ever drop this low.





> 3. Anyone can also share their view on Cost of living per person in Toronto (as see good opportunities are there) and how is life for Indian there.



Cost of living varies by person and depends on their lifestyle. And why wuold life for an Indian be any different than life for anyone else?


----------



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for reply!!

I am planning to get more score in IELTS and this will jump my score.

I saw some misleading videos on youtube about racism and all..so thought about it.


----------



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

colchar said:


> This isn't anywhere close to the lowest number thus far and it is _highly_ doubtful that the total will ever drop this low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you help me with the rent rate for 1 room in Toronto area...Any rough data will surely help.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jha.arun2009 said:


> Thanks for reply!!
> 
> I am planning to get more score in IELTS and this will jump my score.


Improving that score isn't going to get you enough points.





> I saw some misleading videos on youtube about racism and all..so thought about it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jha.arun2009 said:


> Can you help me with the rent rate for 1 room in Toronto area...Any rough data will surely help.


No, because it varies from one neighborhood to the next and also varies widely within neighborhoods based on the quality of the place being rented.

And I think you need to take a look at how big the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) is before you start asking questions about the 'Toronto area'.


----------



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

colchar said:


> Improving that score isn't going to get you enough points.


Okay...

can u help me what i need to do to push my score up?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jha.arun2009 said:


> Okay...
> 
> can u help me what i need to do to push my score up?



No. It is not up to me, it is up to you. Maybe you need more education, more experience, or to work in a different field. It is up to you to figure that out.


----------



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

colchar said:


> No. It is not up to me, it is up to you. Maybe you need more education, more experience, or to work in a different field. It is up to you to figure that out.


No for sure....thanks for your help...


----------

